# Anyone with Magic Jack experience?



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

I noticed that the Source is now selling Magic Jack and I was wondering if any of you have any experience good or bad with Magic Jack?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I bought one sometime ago and returned it immediately because there were no Canadian area codes available. Don't know about now but make sure you check this out...

I have a couple of friends who have them and use them for business travel abroad. They say they work well.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

We have more success with these little units than with Skype alone. My wife uses one for business calls. She can work from home and call anywhere in North America for free. She works with people from the Austin Texas area so we chose an Austin phone number. Now her colleagues can call her from free. It ties up a USB port but lets you use a regular phone or the computer for the actual call. We get occasionally quality drops but for the most part it's a very positive experience. Can't really beat the price either.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been using MagicJack - hooked to my iMac - for 9 months now. I'd say it's definitely worth the small initial cost and low $20/yr fee, especially if you do any amount of long distance calling within US/Canada. It works so well that I also installed one into my mom's mac mini... saving her lots of $$$. 

There are some minor issues though:
1) screature is correct - no Canadian area codes.. yet. Although, in a live chat with the company, they say they are coming.
2) your phone won't ring anytime you put your computer to sleep. This may be a big deal for some.
3) call quality overall, is very good - but occasionally hiccups. Nothing a quick redial doesn't fix.

I tend to use MagicJack for long distance only and then Vonage for all local calls - seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDaddy68 said:


> I tend to use MagicJack for long distance only and then *Vonage for all local calls *- seems to be a good compromise.


Our Vonage contract is long distance anywhere in North America is free... is this not the same for you?


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

Had Magic Jack for a few years now, works like a charm, you will never get a Canadian number no matter what they tell you, thanks to the CRTC. Don't know what regulating long distance phone has to do with culture & heritage BUT the CRTC sticks there nose in everywhere,,, wait till Internet II gets here !!!

Mine has had a lot of use, I took in to Egypt with me last year and it was great calling back to North America, I did have a problem finding internet in some locations over there but other than that it was great. Funny thing is when you order 1 off line from there site, it is shipped to you from Burlington Ont.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, our Vonage contract is for calling anywhere in North America - but only 500 mins (as we have the basic plan for $20/mo instead of the unlimited $40/mo). My spouse ends up using way over that - so this solution ends up being cheaper overall - and we still have a local number that way too.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

According to the Magic Jack website, area codes are available in certain Canadian cities. Are they just making that up so you buy it, and then they will make some excuses about it being delayed?

magicJack - Area Codes - Official Website - Never Pay a Monthly Phone Bill Again!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> ...you will never get a Canadian number no matter what they tell you, thanks to the CRTC. Don't know what regulating long distance phone has to do with culture & heritage


Don't know where you get that idea from? 

Also what makes you think the CRTC has anything to do with heritage and culture... CRTC= Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Manatus said:


> According to the Magic Jack website, area codes are available in certain Canadian cities. Are they just making that up so you buy it, and then they will make some excuses about it being delayed?
> 
> magicJack - Area Codes - Official Website - Never Pay a Monthly Phone Bill Again!


Hey that is way cool, now that Ottawa is on the list I may get one again.


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

Manatus said:


> According to the Magic Jack website, area codes are available in certain Canadian cities. Are they just making that up so you buy it, and then they will make some excuses about it being delayed?
> 
> magicJack - Area Codes - Official Website - Never Pay a Monthly Phone Bill Again!


Thanks, that is awesome! We ordered one about 6 weeks ago, and had pretty much resigned ourselves that we'd get a US number but at least it was something. Still no local number for us, but a lot of our friends/family are in the GTA anyway, so we'd happily take a 416. I'm surprised there would be any 416 numbers available, though, since Toronto's already on its second area code. I guess old, given-up numbers?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

magicJack USB Phone Device | Computer Gadgets | TheSource.ca

[Other] MagicJack from the source!! - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Factory Direct has them for less... I don't know if this is a good sign since from my experience FD seems to be where "made for TV" products get retired to once people catch on (Sham-wows anyone?).

MAGIC JACK USB TELEPHONE ADAPTER Product Category - TELEPHONE ACCESSORIES. factorydirect.ca Computer and Electronics Liquidator is your New and refurbished computer peripherals retail and wholesale computer liquidation source. 15 Stores in Ontario, C


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

" Canada’s telecommunications and broadcasting systems have been expanding and adopting technology innovations since the early days of telegraph communications and the first Canadian radio broadcast. The government regulates these important services to ensure that they contribute to Canada’s *culture* and economy and meet the social needs of Canadians. "

The above page was copied from the CRTC web site as a quote, sorry about the heritage part but that appears to go hand in hand with protecting our culture. If you were around in 1968 when the CRTC took over from the CRBC that was established in 1932 they bantered about there role in protecting our CULTURE and HERITAGE.

The area codes for the Canadian cities were only added recently to Magic Jacks site, hope they stay as Magic Jack is expanding by 250K customers a month,,, good product IMHO


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The 'no returns' policy there makes that store completely avoidable. The second your sale goes through, any chance of a return is over. And if they aren't an authorized seller, there may be no warranty service also.




Manatus said:


> Factory Direct has them for less... I don't know if this is a good sign since from my experience FD seems to be where "made for TV" products get retired to once people catch on (Sham-wows anyone?).
> 
> MAGIC JACK USB TELEPHONE ADAPTER Product Category - TELEPHONE ACCESSORIES. factorydirect.ca Computer and Electronics Liquidator is your New and refurbished computer peripherals retail and wholesale computer liquidation source. 15 Stores in Ontario, C


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

I've had a magicJack for a few months now which I bought from TigerDirect. I bought it with the intention of switching to a Canadian number once they were available. This morning once I read the above posts, I went directly to the website and tried to switch to a Canadian number. It wouldn't let me. I contacted a Live Agent Rep and asked why and they told me the Canadian numbers were only available to new registrations during the trial period. Once it proves stable they would allow old customers to switch to Canadian numbers. I asked but they couldn't tell me how long that would be.

Queue


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

The reason that they could not tell you how long that would be is they will have to apply to the CRTC to get approval to install a YMAX Corporation switch in Canada. Invented by Dan Borislow, who owns Magic Jack, he will have to abide by Canadian regulations. This will be coming as a major US telecom company has just purchased a huge amount of telecom bandwidth in Canada so they can provide service here.

Hope that clears up some confusion for you Queue !!


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

Queue said:


> Canadian numbers were only available to new registrations during the trial period. Once it proves stable they would allow old customers to switch to Canadian numbers. I asked but they couldn't tell me how long that would be.
> 
> Queue


Good to know. Glad we didn't activate it as soon as we got it, then.


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

sarah11918:

I would call Magic Jack live support and ask about your new activation, I am not really clear if the Canadian numbers are just for the trial period or for new Canaian customers ??? Can't hurt to call them, and it would be sad not to use there service if you have made the purchase, I have a US number in Buffalo NY, when my kids call me, they let the phone ring then hang up. I see there number on call display and I call them back, works like a charm, as I don't pay for the call ,,,

Have fun !!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> " Canada’s telecommunications and broadcasting systems have been expanding and adopting technology innovations since the early days of telegraph communications and the first Canadian radio broadcast. The government regulates these important services to ensure that they contribute to Canada’s *culture* and economy and meet the social needs of Canadians. "
> 
> The above page was copied from the CRTC web site as a quote, sorry about the heritage part but that appears to go hand in hand with protecting our culture. If you were around in 1968 when the CRTC took over from the CRBC that was established in 1932 they bantered about there role in protecting our CULTURE and HERITAGE.
> 
> The area codes for the Canadian cities were only added recently to Magic Jacks site, hope they stay as Magic Jack is expanding by 250K customers a month,,, good product IMHO



The CRTC does not set cultural policy in Canada. Sure part of what they do is to provide regulation for the infrastructure to disseminate cultural content by electronic means but that does not mean that culture persay has anything to do with their mandate other than having to abide by the "objectives in the Broadcasting Act and the Telecommunications Act to guide its policy decisions."



> *About the CRTC*
> 
> The Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC) is an independent public organization that regulates and supervises the Canadian broadcasting and telecommunications systems.
> 
> ...


Things have changed a lot since 1932...


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

OOPs Me again:

Something I just thought about also with Magic Jack that is very use full, if someone leaves you a voice msg on your number, Magic Jack will send you an e_mail to what ever e-mail address you registered with, and notify you that you have a voice mail, BUT the cool part is it will attach a wav file of the voice mail to the e-mail so you can play the msg on your computer and hear what it was !!!! You dont need to call back on your Magic Jack number.

Pretty convenient, and works well ,,,

OK I am going to read some more posts,,, unless I think of something else, lol


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> OOPs Me again:
> 
> Something I just thought about also with Magic Jack that is very use full, if someone leaves you a voice msg on your number, Magic Jack will send you an e_mail to what ever e-mail address you registered with, and notify you that you have a voice mail, BUT the cool part is it will attach a wav file of the voice mail to the e-mail so you can play the msg on your computer and hear what it was !!!! You dont need to call back on your Magic Jack number.
> 
> ...


This is also the case with Vonage, it is a great feature. What was your motivation to go with a Magic Jack vs. VOIP (such as Vonage). I can see why if one travels a lot why it would still have it's advantages but without a local area code I personally could never use it to replace my VOIP service. Just interested in hearing you view point.


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the main probems I have where I am located is there is no high speed internet suppliers of the traditional types, there is no cable or DSL available where I am just 3Km out of a city of 35K,, go figure, so i get my high speed via a system called Motarola Canopy, it is a wireless service I use which looks like a satellite dish only it is pointed horizontally to an access point on a tower back in town. The whole system is wireless including the back bone to the NOC. works very good and is reasonable in price. 

So the MJ works well by plugging it into your USB port, as I have a computer that is allways on to do all of my home automation, I just plug MJ into it and then feed the dial tone back into my house phone lines ( have no Bell line to the house, took 47 min with Bell on the phone to cancel the line, but that is another story ) so MJ is our main line at the house.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> One of the main probems I have where I am located is there is no high speed internet suppliers of the traditional types, there is no cable or DSL available where I am just 3Km out of a city of 35K,, go figure, so i get my high speed via a system called Motarola Canopy, it is a wireless service I use which looks like a satellite dish only it is pointed horizontally to an access point on a tower back in town. The whole system is wireless including the back bone to the NOC. works very good and is reasonable in price.
> 
> So the MJ works well by plugging it into your USB port, as I have a computer that is allways on to do all of my home automation, I just plug MJ into it and then feed the dial tone back into my house phone lines ( have no Bell line to the house, took 47 min with Bell on the phone to cancel the line, but that is another story ) so MJ is our main line at the house.


Ok, very interesting to know different people's individual circumstances.

I went on a f**k Bell campaign several years ago for reasons that are too involved to get into here so I feel your pain when it comes to Bell... Just glad to hear that you were able to come up with a solution to have them shove it up their a**.

Can you tell I don't like Bell...  :lmao:


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

screature, your the man, we should compare exit wounds from dealing with Ma Bell. I have a very good friend of mine that worked for them for 30 yrs, I made the mistake one time to call it Ma Bell, he got upset with me and told me not to call her that ,,, Mothers have feelings, and he said this company has none, lol


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> screature, your the man, we should compare exit wounds from dealing with Ma Bell. I have a very good friend of mine that worked for them for 30 yrs, I made the mistake one time to call it Ma Bell, he got upset with me and told me not to call her that ,,, Mothers have feelings, and he said this company has none, lol


:lmao: :clap: BTW Welcome to ehMac iCider... Also, sorry if I came on too strong with the CRTC issue... I'm no fan of their's either, but part of what I do involves working on Parliament Hill... So I am sensitive to people's "apparent" misconceptions when it comes to pseudo-governmental bodies...


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

No Prob,, like my signature says ???


----------



## napoleon1769 (May 8, 2009)

What's the difference between this, voip, and a regular phone line?


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I will try to explain as best I can, anyone else can throw in there 2 cents at any time,,, please, and I am no way the de-facto expert on this ,,,lol

We have what they call POT's which in the industry is known as Plain Old Telephone, this involves a rather large network of telephones connected buy wires, chunks of copper, not very portable.

Then we have VOIP which is Voice Over Internet Protocol, this involves using SIP types of data packets over the World Wide Wait ( huh that should be "Web" ) anyway some of these are company's like Vonage, Primus, Telus, Rogers Home Phone, etc. What they do is allow you to make telephone calls over there cable or sometimes DSL ( Digital Subscriber Line ) Bell's high speed internet through your phone lines. 

Rogers and others that work through your cable, or VOIP carriers that use your existing DSL lines are not very portable in that you must be physically connected to the providing line. I do believe Vonage has a portable that you can use on any high speed connection ?? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong !

Then we have Magic Jack as discussed in this thread. It is a VOIP carrier that is based out of Fla USA. What they have done is package there software and VOIP operating instructions on a USB key type of device. 

You plug it in to any computer with internet, it loads the software and your registration information, along with a dialling directory on the machine. The other end of the USB key has a standard RJ type of jack that you plug a regular telephone into. Pick up the receiver & you have dial tone, make your call, to anywhere in the USA or Canada. This can be done from anywhere in the world, just take MJ & a single handset phone with you.

The only thing you don't do with MJ is dial the "1" as you are not connecting to the telco switching network, you don't need the 1, just the area code & 7 digit local number, which includes the 3 digit exchange number.

Hope this clears up more smoke than it created, & sorry if I rambled on too long, if this is a board issue.

Thanks !


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iCider said:


> *The only thing you don't do with MJ is dial the "1"* as you are not connecting to the telco switching network, you don't need the 1, just the area code & 7 digit local number, which includes the 3 digit exchange number.
> 
> Hope this clears up more smoke than it created, & sorry if I rambled on too long, if this is a board issue.
> 
> Thanks !


The same is true for Vonage, I don't know about other VOIP providers... just an FYI.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Is there a way to feed the signal from Magic Jack (or a similar service) back into your in-house phone wires, rather than connecting a phone directly to the Magic Jack? I believe Rogers Home Phone comes with a box that does this, but I'm not sure about Vonage etc. We have 4 phones and would need them all to be connected up.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Not that I am aware of, we just use wireless phones with the "main" phone being connected to the modem and then have wireless satellites around the house. Works perfectly.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

screature said:


> ^^^ Not that I am aware of, we just use wireless phones with the "main" phone being connected to the modem and then have wireless satellites around the house. Works perfectly.


If I could do things again I would do that, however we bought a set of two cordless (base with answering machine), found that wasn't enough after a few months, so bought a set of another two. So now we have two Panasonics (new) and two Unidens (old) that don't talk to each other - which is fine as long as the regular phone lines are used. However it means there have to be two connection points rather than just the one. Maybe if there's a great deal on a 4-handset set on Boxing Day.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Manatus said:


> Is there a way to feed the signal from Magic Jack (or a similar service) back into your in-house phone wires, rather than connecting a phone directly to the Magic Jack? I believe Rogers Home Phone comes with a box that does this, but I'm not sure about Vonage etc. We have 4 phones and would need them all to be connected up.


Your phone wiring in your house is merely a bus topology. This means every phone is connected to your line exactly the same way. I have to laugh when people still call their second and third phones "extensions." They electrically equivalent to the first phone - they just tap onto the phone line.

The only question is, does the magic jack box provide enough power to run more than one telephone? If it does, then you should have no problem doing this. If it does not (which I suspect may be true given the cheap nature of the magic jack), then you may be stuck with one or two phones.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Manatus said:


> Is there a way to feed the signal from Magic Jack (or a similar service) back into your in-house phone wires, rather than connecting a phone directly to the Magic Jack? I believe Rogers Home Phone comes with a box that does this, but I'm not sure about Vonage etc. We have 4 phones and would need them all to be connected up.



I can't speak for Magic Jack however I do have my *Vonage* phone adapter connected to my house jacks. You must disconnect your house jacks from Bell first to prevent damage to the VOIP adapter.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

so far product works but support is brutal
i have been on line with 5 people and gotten no where
I requested a Canadian number and they are trying to up sell me.
I requested them to show me on the site where it says it will cost more for a Canadian number
will keep you posted


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> I can't speak for Magic Jack however I do have my *Vonage* phone adapter connected to my house jacks. You must disconnect your house jacks from Bell first to prevent damage to the VOIP adapter.


This must be a new thing from Vonage. I was a very early adopter with them, is this something (*Vonage* phone adapter) that you received when you signed up with them? How does it work exactly?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

screature said:


> This must be a new thing from Vonage. I was a very early adopter with them, is this something (*Vonage* phone adapter) that you received when you signed up with them? How does it work exactly?


It's not new, I've been doing it for over three years. I just plug my Vonage adapter's phone jack into one of the house jacks and it activates all of them. I have the Vonage Motorola VOIP adapter VT 2442.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

after them taking over my computer...
and 1.5 hours..
they said I need a PC to register the product to receive a canadian number
which may cost me $10 more a year
LOL
what a joke.
i do not have any PCs


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> It's not new, I've been doing it for over three years. I just plug my Vonage adapter's phone jack into one of the house jacks and it activates all of them. I have the Vonage Motorola VOIP adapter VT 2442.


it is new if you signed on when I did... 4+ years ago  (like I said I was an early adopter)... I will go to the Vonage site and see if I can buy one... such a thing was not available when I signed on.


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

MJ can be plugged into your existing phone lines in your house, just disconnect the Bell line that comes in at the demarcation point, my MJ powers 4 phones total, 2 wireless and 2 wired to the lines.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

man - did you have an issue needing a PC to register 
LOL
so I installed fusion v 3 and xp pro
set up the magic jack
paid another $10 per year so in total $30
and I have a 416 number and free long distance..
wow - so much work for something advertised as intel mac ready..
any way it works..


----------



## Rubble (Mar 4, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread....

I picked up a MagicJack yesterday but couldn't get it to install. My MacBook meets all requirements: Intel, OS X 10.6.3, plugged directly into computer USB port, no Hub, no cable... I downloaded the upgrade dmg from MagicJack but the install would start and then quit on it's own. I was also getting a message during installation that it had to be re-plugged. I spent over three hours with tech support -(it probably would have been about an hour had I been able to chat with the same 'tech' rather than 5 different ones  We tried to reformat the MJ but it would only show up in Disk Utility as a re-recordable CD with no option to reformat available.

I plugged it in to my brothers XP machine and in about 3 minutes I had a number and was making calls. So it was not a problem with the MJ itself. Has anyone had similar experiences? I took the thing back this morning but I would really like this to work for me. I'd pick up another one in a minute if I knew I could get it to work. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help.


Rub


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

Magicjack is weird on windows boxes too...plugged it into my laptop and it installed in like 3 minutes, plugged it into my media center PC and it would say it was installing and wouldn't go through...both are running 64bit windows 7 and tech support tries a bunch of stuff but never figured it out...I just left it on my laptop in the end but I thought it would be nicer on the media PC because even though the laptop is stationary and always on its not connected directly to ethernet so I thought the call quality may be better with a computer on ethernet


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bumping this old thread. 

MagicJack has a fairly new MagicJac Plus that doesn't need to be hooked up to a Mac to work. (You do need a Mac or PC to register it)

Bought it for $80 at FutureShop. I gave a big screw you to Rogers yesterday, and cancelled home phone from them. 

So far, thing has been great. Took me very little time to setup, instructions were very clear. I'll fire some details about it. If anyone has any questions let me know. 

- First year, calling is free, except for a Canadian number, you need to pay $10 USB per year. So far, my only expense has been the MagicJack Plus, and $10 USD for the year. Subsequent years are $30 USD per year. 10$ US for Canadian number and $30 US for phone service. That's about $3.50 per month. Rogers home phone, I was paying $40 a month same features and without free long distance. 

- There are quite a few Canadian cities where you can pick a local area code. I got one for Kitchener-Waterloo. (I also got to pick a pretty cool number) 

- You currently can NOT transfer a Canadian number over to Magic Jack. That's the big minus in Canada. Maybe this will come, but definitely not here yet. This may be the big deal breaker for Canadians. I don't really mind getting a new number. Kind of nice to get off some phone spammers lists. (For now)

- I can now call to anywhere in Canada and US for free. 

- Free voicemail. Voicemails get emailed to my iPhone. 

- Free call display. 

- People calling in... Still just like a Kitchener number. They pay long distance if a Kitchener number is long distance. 

- Call quality is excellent. I called quite a few people, nobody could notice a difference. Only thing was for listening to calls, volume seemed a tad lower, with the phone's volume cranked up, but could still hear perfectly and loud enough. 

- I was able to register for 911 service with my home address. They have to do a process to verify your address. Their site says this will take a couple of days. To have 911 service in Canada, you must have a Canadian phone number. 

- There's a Magic Jack iPhone app, but I haven't tried that yet, or know what the features are. 

So far, I think this device is great. :clap:

If you travel, you can take the magic jack with you any where in the world. Plug it into high speed internet, and you have your phone number with you. (Call anywhere in US, Canada for free)

I plan to keep this as our main home phone number, so I won't use it like that. 

I have the phone, my Time Capsule, my high speed modem all plugged into APC UPS, so it will have a fair bit of back-up power, should the power go out.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

One of my clients uses a MJ and virtually every single time we talk on the phone we get disconnected. He does have a Canadian number though but he lives in North Vancouver and his number is New Westminster based.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't have a lot of details but I saw my son has MJ on his iPod touch and can make phone calls with it. I was surprised. If this is working (and it appears to) why bother with an iPhone and a monthly bill when an iPod touch does most of the same stuff and, (with WiFi) doesn't cost anything close.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chuckster said:


> I don't have a lot of details but I saw my son has MJ on his iPod touch and can make phone calls with it. I was surprised. If this is working (and it appears to) why bother with an iPhone and a monthly bill when an iPod touch does most of the same stuff and, (with WiFi) doesn't cost anything close.


You are comparing apples with grapes. 2 different things. Use what you can afford. You cannot accept incoming phone calls with MJ if you don't have an account and even then you would have to have the app running. I have that app on my iphone and used while in las vegas to make phone calls. The problem most people won't answer if they have call display and some Washington (or any other state) shows up on their display. It works but can have lots of echo.

And with an ipod I think you would have to use a headset with microphone. You can use it on an iPad as well.

But don't kid yourself it is no replacement for an iPhone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Bumping this old thread...


Thanks for the updated info Mr. Mayor.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

wow thanks for the bump everyone, I think that I will get this for my daughter's iPod Touch, she loves that she can text my wife and I on our iPhones (thanks iMessage) and I just put Voxer on there and she is having fun with the Walki Talki feature, but if this will let "real" phone calls she will freak out.

If there is anything that i need to know about making this work from iPod Touch to iPhone please let me know, but looks rather simple.

Thanks!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

In addition to the features listed by ehMax, don't forget that you can forward the line to any number in North America. I have numbers in Park City and Austin which get forwarded to whatever phone line I am currently using (ie. my Canadian cell phone, my cottage or home in Ontario, etc.) Makes having a local number a reasonable expense if needed. I can't remember the last time I actually plugged in the MJ and used it to make or receive a call. Am considering converting my line to the new MJ with ethernet so that I can drop one forwarding jump from my current set-up.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i upgraded to the MJ plus and love it.. I connected it to our phone system Cisco UC 320 VoIP/Sip station through the FXO Port and now have it available on all of our cordless phones and phone stations throughout the house.. 
The saving are enormous.. When we have house guests I tell them use the line 'labelled - long-distance" - that way they can call free to any place in North America.. 
get the app for your iPhone and iPad.. So when you are traveling across Canada - I forward my iPhone to the MagicJack app and I receive and make free calls over 3G - it rings on the iPhone, iPad and at home and I can choose where to pick up .. Love it ..


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the review. My dad loves his MagicJack as well. I wanted to get one but Shaw threw in free phone for a year. Hopefully the number transfer service is available in Canada in about 9 months.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tried out the *Magic Jack iPhone application* today. It's pretty amazing actually!

I was on 3G (They recommend 4G or WiFi), and making calls to some numbers in Washington and San Francisco. Calls came in clear with no dropped connections. 

So far, really liking this device.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought MJ about a year ago for one purpose: to allow calls back to Canada from international locations on our travels. So, I was not interested in a Canadian number. I have one of the generic ones nor was I interested in using it to receive calls. 

The quality of the calls is related to the uninterrupted bandwidth of the host network. Sometimes in large hotels or small cafes, the service was not good. I had discovered that they had shipped a defective USB extension cord and once I replaced it with a better cord ( 79¢ ), it worked very well.


----------

